# win 2000 driver for wd my passport essentials



## seang (Jun 21, 2010)

can someone tell me where I can find a win 2000 driver for wd my passport essential portable hard drive


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!
Is this the older My Passport Essential, or is it actually a My Passport Essential *(SmartWare)* or My Passport Essential *SE (SmartWare)* Drive?

You can check the model number against those shown in the Specifications you can find here:
My Passport Essential
My Passport Essential (SmartWare)
My Passport Essential SE (SmartWare)

According to WD the My Passport Essential doesn't need a driver, it's built into the Windows 2000 OS
Does my Western Digital Hard Drive require a driver? Where do I get one?

If you have the My Passport Essential (SmartWare) or My Passport Essential SE (SmartWare) drive though, it's not compatible with Windows 2000, only XP or later:
Quote from My Passport Essential (Smartware) Specifications


> System Compatibility
> 
> * Formatted NTFS
> * Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
> * Mac OS X Tiger, Leopard, Snow Leopard (requires reformatting)


----------

